# Batterie iPhone x



## mathias12345 (11 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai pris il y a quelques mois un huawei p20 pro un bel écran une très bonne batterie et tout ça mais j'avais un iPhone 7 avant, c'était le premier iPhone que j'ai eu et quand on passe de ios à Android les autres téléphones plaisent moins, je préférais largement ios mais j'ai changé parce que la batterie se vidait rapidement mais rien a faire j'ai envie de retourner sur ios avec un iPhone x, ceux qui l'ont est-ce que vous avez une bonne batterie ? En enlevant internet et en le mettant que quand j'en ai besoin la batterie tient une dizaine d'heures, si la batterie est bonne je serai tenté par un iPhone x surtout si a l'arrivée des nouveaux son prix baisse


----------

